# Nicolai 2018



## MantaHai (1. Juni 2017)

Um mal die Gerüchteküche vor der Eurobike etwas zum Leben zu erwecken...

29 mit mehr Federweg

Getriebe werden langsam richtig geil

Mutatoren ändern einfach alles

Das Saturn und die E-Boxx-Modelle sind Technologieträger


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Juni 2017)

Getriebe?
Das macht Neugierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinse86 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich sehe Metrische Dämpfer und auch ein G15 mit 29ern...persönlich fände ich ein G13 für 27 mit 2,6 Reifen spaßig =)


----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Getriebe?
> Das macht Neugierig...



Ein WC taugliches?


----------



## Vinse86 (5. Juni 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ein WC taugliches?


lol...das ist fies XD


----------



## mhubig (10. Juni 2017)

Argon GLF EBOXX ...


----------



## MantaHai (10. Juli 2017)

Anscheinend wird die komplette Palette auf Geolution umgestellt. 

Quelle: http://www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/nicolai-radikale-geometrien-fuer-komplette-2018er-range


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Juli 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird die komplette Palette auf Geolution umgestellt.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/nicolai-radikale-geometrien-fuer-komplette-2018er-range



Es will echt KEIN Kunde mehr die "normalen" Geometrien ?


----------



## MantaHai (10. Juli 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Es will echt KEIN Kunde mehr die "normalen" Geometrien ?


Zumindest nicht genügend um betriebswirtschaftlich ihren Fortbestand zu rechtfertigen. Ist jetzt aber auch kein Weltuntergang. Die klassischen Geos waren immerhin relativ lange verfügbar und vermutlich wird man noch ein paar kriegen können. Also alles halb so "schlimm".


----------



## Helius-FR (10. Juli 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht genügend um betriebswirtschaftlich ihren Fortbestand zu rechtfertigen. Ist jetzt aber auch kein Weltuntergang. Die klassischen Geos waren immerhin relativ lange verfügbar und vermutlich wird man noch ein paar kriegen können. Also alles halb so "schlimm".



Für mich persönlich nicht Schlimm... Ich Warte auf mein ION G16 GPI 
Aber überrascht bin ich schon das voll auf Geolution gesetzt wird.


----------



## codit (12. Juli 2017)

Schreck, mir fehlt dann die 135mm Speedhub-Option vom AC. Brauch mittelfristig 2 neue Fully-Rahmen, Speedhubs sind halt unsterblich. Hoffe mal, dass die alten Geos noch als Tailormade verfügbar bleiben. Oder ich hol mir 2 Rahmen auf Vorrat. Heute Nacht werde ich grübeln und schlecht schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle Nicolai (15. Juli 2017)

.... ruhig Blut ..... 



aktuelle news anbei : 

1) mit dem SATURN stehen wir kurz vor Serien - Auslieferung  

2)


codit schrieb:


> Schreck, mir fehlt dann die 135mm Speedhub-Option vom AC. Brauch mittelfristig 2 neue Fully-Rahmen, Speedhubs sind halt unsterblich.


Alle Nicolai Rahmen mit 12mm Steckachse sind kompatibel zu den Rohloff Naben für Steckachsaufnahme 

3) 


Helius-FR schrieb:


> Es will echt KEIN Kunde mehr die "normalen" Geometrien ?


Jeder , der vom GEOLUTION Virus infiziert ist .... eine Probefahrt reicht meist aus ..... deswegen gibt es klassische Geo´s nur noch als Maßrahmen  

4)


MantaHai schrieb:


> Getriebe werden langsam richtig geil


Alles braucht seine Zeit. 

gruss

Kalle Nicolai


----------



## codit (15. Juli 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> .... ruhig Blut .....
> 2) Alle Nicolai Rahmen mit 12mm Steckachse sind kompatibel zu den Rohloff Naben für Steckachsaufnahme
> 3) ..... deswegen gibt es klassische Geo´s .... noch als Maßrahmen



Danke !!!
Beide Infos lassen mich wieder ruhiger schlafen ! Weiter viel Erfolg für Eure Firma, ich will noch lange Kunde bleiben! Dass der Boss sich persönlich um die Beruhigung einiger "Angsthasen" wie mich kümmert - nicht zum ersten Mal -  ist schon außerordentlich lobenswert .


----------



## Vinse86 (16. Juli 2017)

@kalle Nicolai : Darf man zur Eurobike mit Neuankündigungen rechnen? =)


----------



## Antlion90 (7. August 2017)

Ich hoffe doch mal. :-D


----------



## der-gute (7. August 2017)

Das GTB is doch erst grade rausgekommen...

Ich denke, es gibt maximal ein G15 29"

Sonst ahnt man sich ja gut aufgestellt mit der Geolution Linie und den EBikes


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2017)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch mal. :-D


Ich hoffe nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2017)

Mir fällt auch grad nix ein was fehlen würde.


----------



## justanicename (9. August 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mir fällt auch grad nix ein was fehlen würde.


Nen schick gefrästen Flaschenöffner könnte ich brauchen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. August 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Nen schick gefrästen Flaschenöffner könnte ich brauchen.



Jawoll, für die Werkstatt. Oder am Bike


----------



## Vinse86 (9. August 2017)

Die hatten doch auf ihrer Facebook-Page ein Custom G14...Das wäre in Serie ganze nett =)


----------



## tomybike (11. August 2017)

Wünsche mir für 2018 ein Trail-Hardtail !!!
29er Bereifung
Vorne 29x2,6 NN, hinten mind. 2,35 RR
in Größe L mit Oberrohr 640mm
Lenkwinkel 67 Grad (nicht flacher)
Sitzrohr schön kurz (460) für abs. Stütze
und bitte mit BSA 73mm


----------



## der-gute (11. August 2017)

Argon GTB???

Größe L
OR650
SR490
68°

und BSA ist bei N selbstverständlich


----------



## piazza (11. August 2017)

Ist das hier die Wunschliste? Falls ja, dann bitte ein G16 (27.5") mit 3.2" Reifenfreiheit, vorne wie hinten! Danke!


----------



## chorge (18. August 2017)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde mir (wenn ich nicht letztes Jahr ein wunderbares Last Coal gekauft hätte) ein Ion16 mit geiler Geo wünschen... Geometron ist mir zu heftig - und die elends langen Kettenstreben der aktuellen Nicolai Bikes leider ein Graus! 
Bitte 27,5" was das in L/XL rund 470 Reach hat, mit kurzen 425mm Kettenstreben, LW rund 65 Grad mit ner 170er Gabel und 160er Hinterbau! 
UND JA: Flaschenhalter wäre lässig! Sorry!!


----------



## MantaHai (19. August 2017)

Flaschenhalter wäre richtig lässig. Aber nicht unterm Unterrohr. Kurze Kettenstreben sind überbewerten. Bzw. die Länge sollte zur Rahmengröße passen.


----------



## codit (19. August 2017)

Ich bin ja mittlerweile fast überzeugt vom G13 Pinion. Wenn noch eine 0.7er Flache rein passen würde, könnte es mein AC-Nachfolger werden. Würde in der Größe vom bisher bei meinen Nicos gewohnten L auf M runtergehen, wird mir sonst zu lang. Die langen Kettenstreben stören MICH nicht, Umsetzen wird eher einfacher, da das Speedhub-Gewicht hinten wegfällt. Zur Not halt so, wie es jetzt ist mit 0.5er Flasche , die soll ja vor dem Dämpfer reinpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. August 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mittlerweile fast überzeugt vom G13 Pinion. Wenn noch eine 0.7er Flache rein passen würde, könnte es mein AC-Nachfolger werden. Würde in der Größe vom bisher bei meinen Nicos gewohnten L auf M runtergehen, wird mir sonst zu lang. Die langen Kettenstreben stören MICH nicht, Umsetzen wird eher einfacher, da das Speedhub-Gewicht hinten wegfällt. Zur Not halt so, wie es jetzt ist mit 0.5er Flasche , die soll ja vor dem Dämpfer reinpassen.


 
Dann hab isch ja demnäscht ä Bitsch fer disch am Start


----------



## Helius-FR (20. August 2017)

Und ich vom G16 GPI (ohne Flaschenhalter) was demnächst fertig is.


----------



## RobG301 (22. August 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mittlerweile fast überzeugt vom G13 Pinion. Wenn noch eine 0.7er Flache rein passen würde, könnte es mein AC-Nachfolger werden. Würde in der Größe vom bisher bei meinen Nicos gewohnten L auf M runtergehen, wird mir sonst zu lang. Die langen Kettenstreben stören MICH nicht, Umsetzen wird eher einfacher, da das Speedhub-Gewicht hinten wegfällt. Zur Not halt so, wie es jetzt ist mit 0.5er Flasche , die soll ja vor dem Dämpfer reinpassen.



Ach ist der Rahmen groß genug ist irgendwo immer für eine Flasche Platz!

Oder hol dir einen Evoc Hip Bag dann willst du nie wieder ne Flasche!


----------



## codit (22. August 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Oder hol dir einen Evoc Hip Bag dann willst du nie wieder ne Flasche!


Trinkeinsatz für den Rucksack habe ich ja. Nutze den aber nur noch bei sehr langen Tagestouren mit wenig Gepäck im Rucksack. Für die Feierabendrunde ist die Flasche praktischer, bei Mehrtagestouren ist mir der Rucksack mit Wasserfüllung mittlerweile leider wg. altersbedingten Rückenproblemen zu schwer.
Beim G13 geht aber ins M eine 0.5er Flasche rein, damit werde ich wohl leben können bzw. müssen.


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2017)




----------



## RobG301 (31. August 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Ich bin verliebt in das G15!


----------



## thxelf38 (1. September 2017)

Oh ja! Sehr schön.


----------



## Simbl (1. September 2017)

Vielleicht bissl OT: Heute auf der Eurobike: Da Guru mit Marcus Klausmann.





Nicolai Bilder folgen natürlich noch.


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt in das G15!


 
Das solltest du auch sein. Das Ding sieht in Natura richtig geil aus 

G15.




Hier die Nicolai Kettenführung.




Saturn 11.




Saturn 11 Horstlink mit Industrielagern.




Saturn 11 ULH. Das Teil ist ein kleines Kunstwerk 




Mehr News gibt es nicht. Der Rest bleibt wie es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 73 (2. September 2017)

Das G15 sieht ja meiner Meinung nach echt unverschämt gut aus!!

Welche Rahmengröße hat das Bike auf dem Bild?


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2017)

M


----------



## moe 73 (2. September 2017)

Danke!


----------



## Antlion90 (2. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> M



Du brauchst unbedingt das G15 in der Rahmengröße S, ich will sehen wie da das Bike Verhältnis wirkt zu den 29".


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2017)

Ich melde mich dann schon mal für die Übernehme eines gebrauchten G16 in Größe S an.


----------



## RobG301 (4. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das solltest du auch sein. Das Ding sieht in Natura richtig geil aus
> 
> G15.
> 
> ...



Man ist das schön! Ticken mehr Orange dran und eine 200er Stütze und Größe XL und perfekt!

Serie kriegt einen Hope LRS gemäß Datenblatt oder? Aufpreis in € für ne X01 Eagle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. September 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Serie kriegt einen Hope LRS gemäß Datenblatt oder? Aufpreis in € für ne X01 Eagle?


 
Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Nicolai Komplett-Baiks werden nur noch über die Nicolai-Heisenberg GmbH (oder so ähnlich) vertrieben.


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich melde mich dann schon mal für die Übernehme eines gebrauchten G16 in Größe S an.


 
Das werde ich noch ne ganze Weile fahren....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. September 2017)

Wenn eine ganze weile bei dir so circa ein, zwei Jahre sind, dann würde das perfekt passen.
Ich plane strategisch.


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2017)




----------



## Timmy35 (4. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Nicolai Komplett-Baiks werden nur noch über die Nicolai-Heisenberg GmbH (oder so ähnlich) vertrieben.



Soll dass heißen, dass ich bei Dir kein Komplettrad mehr bestellen kann?


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2017)

ne.... geht nimma...


----------



## der-gute (4. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> ne.... geht nimma...


Kannst ja schon noch selbst eines zusammenstellen.


----------



## Timmy35 (4. September 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kannst ja schon noch selbst eines zusammenstellen.



Ja, aber wenn man die mit Voodoo-Zauber bei Vollmond abgestimmten Fox-Federelemente dazuhaben will, dann ist der Rest des Komplettbike echt so günstig, dass sich das selbst zusammenstellen nicht mehr lohnt, wenn man nicht irgendwelche besonderen Teile haben will.

Dann wird Nicolai bei den Kompletträdern jetzt zum Versand-Händler.


----------



## US. (4. September 2017)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Dann wird Nicolai bei den Kompletträdern jetzt zum Versand-Händler.



So siehts leider aus 



> Ja, aber wenn man die mit Voodoo-Zauber bei Vollmond abgestimmten Fox-Federelemente dazuhaben will, dann ist der Rest des Komplettbike echt so günstig, dass sich das selbst zusammenstellen nicht mehr lohnt, wenn man nicht irgendwelche besonderen Teile haben will.



Die Komplettbikes in Top-Ausstattung sind schon ok - das stimmt.
Für mich würde es sich trotzdem nicht rechnen. Antrieb nur X1, Laufräder Hope-Standardware mit Schmalfelgen, Renthal-Cockpit, Bremsen... Da legt man schnell nochmal 2000€ drauf wenn man was gscheits will 
Da kann ich gleich ne Gürübude zusammenschrauben lassen 

...das G15 ist ja schon verlockend


----------



## RobG301 (5. September 2017)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn man die mit Voodoo-Zauber bei Vollmond abgestimmten Fox-Federelemente dazuhaben will, dann ist der Rest des Komplettbike echt so günstig, dass sich das selbst zusammenstellen nicht mehr lohnt, wenn man nicht irgendwelche besonderen Teile haben will.
> 
> Dann wird Nicolai bei den Kompletträdern jetzt zum Versand-Händler.



So sieht es (leider) aus!

Custom-Bikes werden leider immer teurer! Wobei ja Nicolai selbst auch recht flexibel ist gegenüber anderen "Versand-Händlern" was Sonderwünsche angeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomybike (5. September 2017)

ja lieber gleich zur Wurzelpassage und individududell aufbauen lassen.
wird nicht viel teurer....aber besser
Oftmals hat Mann/Frau ja auch noch ein paar Teile vom Vorgänger die man übernehmen kann...


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> So sieht es (leider) aus!
> 
> Custom-Bikes werden leider immer teurer! Wobei ja Nicolai selbst auch recht flexibel ist gegenüber anderen "Versand-Händlern" was Sonderwünsche angeht!


 
Nicolai und HNF Heisenberg werden nicht mehr auf Sonderwünsche eingehen und es wird auch nur noch 3 Modelle geben. Bisher waren es 9.
Um welche Räder es dabei geht weiß ich aber nicht genau.


----------



## RobG301 (5. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nicolai und HNF Heisenberg werden nicht mehr auf Sonderwünsche eingehen und es wird auch nur noch 3 Modelle geben. Bisher waren es 9.
> Um welche Räder es dabei geht weiß ich aber nicht genau.



Huch...


----------



## Chucknorman (5. September 2017)

Weiß jemand ab wann das G15 lieferbar ist?


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2017)

2-3 Monate. Also wie immer wenn du was bei N bestellst


----------



## Chucknorman (5. September 2017)

Meine Rahmen waren immer sofort lieferbar


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2017)

Wie das. Stocklist?


----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nicolai und HNF Heisenberg werden nicht mehr auf Sonderwünsche eingehen und es wird auch nur noch 3 Modelle geben. Bisher waren es 9.
> Um welche Räder es dabei geht weiß ich aber nicht genau.



Jap. Hatte bei der Bestellung meines ION G16 GPI in der QLFLine mal angefragt ob ich die Hope Teile auch Farbig bekommen könnte.
War nicht Möglich. Aber auch Verständlich wenn das Lager mit den Schwarzen Teilen voll ist...


----------



## justanicename (5. September 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> und es wird auch nur noch 3 Modelle geben


Was bedeutet das genau?
3 fixe Ausstattungs-Linien von jedem Modell als Komplettbike? Oder nur noch 3 Modelle als Komplettbike und der Rest ist nur noch "Frame-only"?
Oder Option 3: 3 Komplettbikes und alles andere nur noch über Händler und auch keine Frame-only Option mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiRaRo (5. September 2017)

HNF Heisenberg macht doch nur eBikes ?! Mein G16 hab ich direkt bei Nicolai geordert...


----------



## justanicename (5. September 2017)

RiRaRo schrieb:


> HNF Heisenberg macht doch nur eBikes ?! Mein G16 hab ich direkt bei Nicolai geordert...



Eigentlich müsste  HNF bzw das Thema Ebike außen vor sein, da alle Ebikes ne CE benötigen was customizing für den Hersteller schwer macht und S Pedelecs haben sogar ne COC wo man garnix ändern kann ohne die Zulassung zu verlieren. 
Deshalb verstehe ich das auch gerade nicht.


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das genau?
> 3 fixe Ausstattungs-Linien von jedem Modell als Komplettbike? Oder nur noch 3 Modelle als Komplettbike und der Rest ist nur noch "Frame-only"?
> Oder Option 3: 3 Komplettbikes und alles andere nur noch Ã¼ber HÃ¤ndler und auch keine Frame-only Option mehr?


 
3 Modelle beutet: G16, G13 und.... welches Baik auch immer einer der neue Topseller wird, vielleicht das G15. Dieses Baiks wird es dann nur noch in einer Variante geben.

Frame only: jedes Rahmenmodell wird es auch nachwievor beim Händler geben  Es spricht auch nichts gegen die E-Baiks, solange sie 25km/h nicht überschreiten.



RiRaRo schrieb:


> HNF Heisenberg macht doch nur eBikes ?! Mein G16 hab ich direkt bei Nicolai geordert...


 


guru39 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Nicolai Komplett-Baiks werden nur noch über die Nicolai-Heisenberg GmbH (_*oder so ähnlich*_) vertrieben.


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2017)

.


----------



## Helius-FR (6. September 2017)

Mein G16 GPI QLFLinine wurde auch Direkt bei Nicolai bestellt und wird auch direkt dort abgeholt.


----------



## Mayhem (6. September 2017)

Ich habe den G16 GPI Rahmen direkt vor Ort bei Nicolai geordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle Nicolai (6. September 2017)

*!! STOP !!*

Da sich hier falsche Aussagen häufen , muß ich einschreiten und ein paar Dinge klarstellen und ergänzen .... GURU verfügt nicht über alle Informationen und sollte eigentlich keine halben Infos hier rausgeben ...... :

.... wir haben in 2018 viel vor und ich werde das alles zusammenfassen und zwar als separaten Beitrag machen und nicht hier in diesem Beitrag ....

Für Kunden werden viele Dinge einfacher und besser ....lasst Euch überraschen ....

...ich brauche hierzu auch sicherlich noch 1 Woche ....

Gruss

kalle nicolai


----------



## RiRaRo (6. September 2017)

Perfekt...Infos aus 1. Hand


----------



## TommyTheMan (8. September 2017)

Sehr schön, ich bin auf die Infos gespannt. 
Wird es für 2018 bei Nicolai eigentlich auch die "Metric" Dämpfer geben?

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Simbl (8. September 2017)

TommyTheMan schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich bin auf die Infos gespannt.
> Wird es für 2018 bei Nicolai eigentlich auch die "Metric" Dämpfer geben?
> 
> Gruß
> Tommy



Nein


----------



## budgie (12. September 2017)

Ist das korrekt, dass das neue ION G15 QLFLine noch mit 11-Fach verkauft wird? So habe ich es auf der Seite entdeckt...


----------



## Helius-FR (12. September 2017)

budgie schrieb:


> Ist das korrekt, dass das neue ION G15 QLFLine noch mit 11-Fach verkauft wird? So habe ich es auf der Seite entdeckt...



Ist doch normal ?! Eagle kostet Aufpreis.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (12. September 2017)

Wie sieht die angesprochene Preisentwicklung aus?


----------



## RobG301 (13. September 2017)

budgie schrieb:


> Ist das korrekt, dass das neue ION G15 QLFLine noch mit 11-Fach verkauft wird? So habe ich es auf der Seite entdeckt...



Ja ist es! Eagle Upgrade kostet wie im letzten Jahr Aufpreis! Sollte aber auch in den Tech Infos zu finden sein!

Serie bei QLFLINE ist wie beim G16 und G13 im letzten Jahr schon die 1x11 X1!


----------



## Starcraft (18. September 2017)

Und wie ist es mit dem argon fat ? Gibt es eine Neuauflage oder ist mein Browser kaputt ? Ich komme leider nicht mehr auf die Seite mit den fatbikes. :/


----------



## Simbl (21. September 2017)

Falls es der ein oder andere noch nicht gesehen hat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. September 2017)

Coole Druckstreben, noch ein Mutator(?) und ein lustig aussehender Dämpfer an einem ziemlich geilen Bike.


----------



## Simbl (21. September 2017)

Das ist ein Prototypendämpfer namens Nitro Shox. Über den Rahmen gibts noch keine genaueren Infos.


----------



## Vinse86 (21. September 2017)

Sieht gut aus aber ist bestimmt ein Custom-Rahmen für die Redaktion schätze ich


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. September 2017)

Hier ist der erste Fahrbericht zum Nitro Shox Dämpfer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/09...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news 
Klingt sehr interessant!


----------



## RobG301 (21. September 2017)

Simbl schrieb:


> Das ist ein Prototypendämpfer namens Nitro Shox. Über den Rahmen gibts noch keine genaueren Infos.



Rahmen sieht mir eher nach G15 Prototyp aus!

Den LRS will ich haben!


----------



## US. (21. September 2017)

Hmm, Die Druckstreben meine ich schon beim Eboxx gesehen zu haben.
Weiß jemand, ob die so "in Serie" kommen? Vielleicht in Kombination mit verschiedenen mutatoren-Einsätzen, um Hinterbaulänge und Winkel zu verstellen?


----------



## justanicename (21. September 2017)

US. schrieb:


> Hmm, Die Druckstreben meine ich schon beim Eboxx gesehen zu haben.
> Weiß jemand, ob die so "in Serie" kommen? Vielleicht in Kombination mit verschiedenen mutatoren-Einsätzen, um Hinterbaulänge und Winkel zu verstellen?



Im Eboxx sind sie serienmäßig drin und es gibt 3 verschiedene Mutatoren für die Kettenstrebe. Da kann ich einstellen wie ich will, auch wenn es nicht in allen Einstellungen sinnvoll ist


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. September 2017)

Wird im EBoxx so angeboten, damit man verschieden große/breiten fahren kann.
Kann aber natürlich auch anderen Zwecken dienen.


----------



## simplesaiman (22. September 2017)

mmmm die Geometrieverstellung macht mich wuschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2017)

Ja eben. 
Das würde endlich mal die Möglichkeit bringen, ein Bike mit möglichst vielen Variationen fahren zu können. 
Noch nen Winkelsteuersatz dazu (dazu könnte sich Nicolai auch mal etwas einfallen lassen) und man könnte über Jahre alles mögliche ausprobieren und anpassen, ohne sich laufend neue Rahmen kaufen zu müssen. 
Und wem oder was haben wir es zu verdanken? Dem Felgen- und Reifendurchmesserwahnsinn.


----------



## BillMeyer (22. September 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> *!! STOP !!*
> 
> Da sich hier falsche Aussagen häufen , muß ich einschreiten und ein paar Dinge klarstellen und ergänzen .... GURU verfügt nicht über alle Informationen und sollte eigentlich keine halben Infos hier rausgeben ...... :
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich gerade, warum hat denn ein "Premiumhändler" nicht alle Informationen vor der Eurobike?
So wie es für mich aussieht, betreffen ihn ja einige Entwicklungen direkt, er wird aber vorab nicht informiert.
Da ist ja "Partnerschaftlicher" Umgang auf hohem Niveau - NICHT!

Trotzdem Danke für die Informationen direkt vom Chef.


----------



## freetourer (22. September 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja eben.
> Das würde endlich mal die Möglichkeit bringen, ein Bike mit möglichst vielen Variationen fahren zu können.
> Noch nen Winkelsteuersatz dazu (dazu könnte sich Nicolai auch mal etwas einfallen lassen) und man könnte über Jahre alles mögliche ausprobieren und anpassen, ohne sich laufend neue Rahmen kaufen zu müssen.
> Und wem oder was haben wir es zu verdanken? Dem Felgen- und Reifendurchmesserwahnsinn.



Gibt´s doch schon - von Banshee. 

Winkelsteuersätze sind offiziell freigegeben, großzügige Auslegung der kompatiblen Federwege an den Gabeln, Geometrieverstellung über die Ausfallenden.

Damit lässt sich schon ziemlich viel experimentieren.


----------



## der-gute (22. September 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja eben.
> Das würde endlich mal die Möglichkeit bringen, ein Bike mit möglichst vielen Variationen fahren zu können.
> Noch nen Winkelsteuersatz dazu (dazu könnte sich Nicolai auch mal etwas einfallen lassen) und man könnte über Jahre alles mögliche ausprobieren und anpassen, ohne sich laufend neue Rahmen kaufen zu müssen.
> Und wem oder was haben wir es zu verdanken? Dem Felgen- und Reifendurchmesserwahnsinn.



Das Problem war bei Nicolai immer das Yoke,
der Reifen drehte sich immer in einem ausgesparten Bereich.
Größere und vor allem kleinere Räder ging dadurch nicht.



BillMeyer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, warum hat denn ein "Premiumhändler" nicht alle Informationen vor der Eurobike?
> So wie es für mich aussieht, betreffen ihn ja einige Entwicklungen direkt, er wird aber vorab nicht informiert.
> Da ist ja "Partnerschaftlicher" Umgang auf hohem Niveau - NICHT!
> 
> Trotzdem Danke für die Informationen direkt vom Chef.



Das fand ich auch ziemlich unpassend :/

Aus der einen Woche, nach der die Infos kommen sollen,
sind jetzt über zwei geworden...


----------



## Bingo1979 (3. Oktober 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> .... wir haben in 2018 viel vor und ich werde das alles zusammenfassen und zwar als separaten Beitrag machen und nicht hier in diesem Beitrag ....
> 
> Für Kunden werden viele Dinge einfacher und besser ....lasst Euch überraschen ....
> 
> ...



Hat Kalle woanders etwas dazu geschrieben? Konnte leider nichts finden. Und das ganze ist ja auch schon knapp 4 Wochen her.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## BillMeyer (4. Oktober 2017)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hat Kalle woanders etwas dazu geschrieben? Konnte leider nichts finden. Und das ganze ist ja auch schon knapp 4 Wochen her.
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo



Auch ich habe noch keine weitere Info hier im Forum gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (4. Oktober 2017)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hat Kalle woanders etwas dazu geschrieben? Konnte leider nichts finden. Und das ganze ist ja auch schon knapp 4 Wochen her.
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo



Mimimi 
Kalle wird sich schon melden wenn er es für Richtig hält.


----------



## BillMeyer (4. Oktober 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mimimi
> Kalle wird sich schon melden wenn er es für Richtig hält.



Ganz Ehrlich - total unnötiger Kommentar.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/ni...ebook&utm_medium=sharebar&utm_campaign=social

Ein ehrgeiziges Konzept.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Oktober 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/ni...ebook&utm_medium=sharebar&utm_campaign=social
> 
> Ein ehrgeiziges Konzept.



Ja sehr interessant zudem! Dann wird sicher auch jetzt bald die versprochene Stellungnahme kommen!

Bei den Ausstattungslinien scheinen sich ja laut Website die Gerüchte nicht zu bewahrheiten! Auch das neue G15 gibt es als Techline und als QLFLine!


----------



## kalle Nicolai (28. Oktober 2017)

....hier erstmal einen ersten Teil meiner Stellungnahme .... ich will nicht zuviel verraten , denn dann ist die ganze Spannung weg :

1) wie die meisten schon hier gesehen haben , werden wir mehrere Mitarbeiter neu einstellen. siehe : https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/ni...anager-fuer-sued-west-und-mittel-deutschland/
Diese Mitarbeiter sind über Deutschland verteilt und haben ein Testradpool zur Verfügung. Jeder, der sich ernsthaft für den
Kauf eines Bikes interessiert , kann einen Termin mit uns ausmachen und wir gehen dann auf Deinem hometrial mit dir fahren.
Vincent Stoyhe ist Ansprechpartner in Bezug auf diesen Komplettbikevertrieb. Natürlich darf man nach einer Probefahrt nicht nur ein Komplettbike , sondern auch gerne nur einen Rahmen kaufen (für die Selbstbauer) . Die Rahmen einzeln nach Wunsch werden aber leider die allseits bekannte längere Lieferzeit haben .

2) Exotische Komplettradaufbauten werden nach wie vor von unseren ausgewählten Händlern (z.B. Guru , Bike components , Kimmerle oder meißner räder)  durchgeführt.

3) wir werden uns eine höhere Menge an Bikes ans Lager legen , um bei der Lieferung von Komplettbikes eine kürzere Lieferzeit zu haben .

4) Um ein gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis hinzubekommen , arbeiten wir immer noch an den genauen Spezifikationen der Bikes und werden deswegen erst ca. 3 Wochen die genaue Spezifikationsliste der Komplettbikes herausgeben .

5) Die Produktionsmöglichkeiten am Standort in Lübbrechtsen sind heute leider erschöpft.
Ein weiterer Technologiesprung und eine Vergrößerung der Produktion ist heute schwer möglich. Des Weiteren wollen immer mehr Kunden das Bike direkt beim Entwickler testen und kaufen. Um uns dem Kunden näher zu bringen, müssen wir uns verändern.  Hierzu ziehen wir zum Jahreswechsel in ein großes historisches Fabrikgebäude am Standort 31008 Elze / Mehle .

Der Standortwechsel hilft uns dabei die Produktion auszubauen und die Lieferzeit zu verkürzen (.... falls die erhöhte Nachfrage uns nicht wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht ).

Natürlich geht auch der Charme der gläsernen Manufaktur am neuen Standort nicht verloren.

Gruss

Kalle Nicolai

PS.: In einem extra Beitrag werden wir dann mehr Details zu den 5 Punkten posten ..... Momentan bin ich wegen Punkt 5 ziemlich busy ....


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Oktober 2017)

Das werden ja einige Veränderungen... Aber klingt wirklich Interessant.


----------



## Veggieknödel (29. Oktober 2017)

Große Veränderungen,  bin gespannt wie sich das auswirkt.  Danke für die Info!


----------



## Daiquiri (2. November 2017)

wow, eine tolle Entwicklung. Ich finde diese Schritte mutig und gut zugleich! Viel Erfolg dabei!!


----------



## wildbiker (11. November 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> ....hier erstmal einen ersten Teil meiner Stellungnahme .... ich will nicht zuviel verraten , denn dann ist die ganze Spannung weg :
> 
> 1) wie die meisten schon hier gesehen haben , werden wir mehrere Mitarbeiter neu einstellen. siehe : https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/ni...anager-fuer-sued-west-und-mittel-deutschland/
> Diese Mitarbeiter sind über Deutschland verteilt und haben ein Testradpool zur Verfügung. Jeder, der sich ernsthaft für den
> ...


 
Baut doch irgendwo entweder in Lübbrechtsen oder am neuen Standort ein Nicolai-Museum mit rein. So mal als Idee...


----------



## codit (11. November 2017)

Verschoben in den Wunschthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (12. November 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas zu Träumen gibt, dann in absteigender Priorität:
> 
> 1. Stolper/Touren-Rahmen mit weniger extremer G-Geometrie (Reach nur so um max. 470mm bei Oberrohr 630mm in L, Lenkwinkel ca. 66°, Tretlager 10mm höher als der aktuelle Trend, 150/140 Federweg)
> 2. Flaschenhalter für 0.75er Flasche auch in Rahmengröße M, dafür gerne Verzicht auf 10% der Hinterbauperformance
> ...



Poste es Mal in den Wunsch-Thread. Dann kann ich besser sammeln.


----------



## codit (12. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Poste es Mal in den Wunsch-Thread. Dann kann ich besser sammeln.


Danke Manta! Dort sollte es eigentlich auch hin, war wohl desorientiert.


----------



## justanicename (12. November 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Baut doch irgendwo entweder in Lübbrechtsen oder am neuen Standort ein Nicolai-Museum mit rein. So mal als Idee...



Hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Wenn alles an Produktion umzieht, dann in den Bauernhof, um noch den Bezug zur Entstehungsgeschichte zu erhalten.
Ist aber sicher dann eher ein Luxusthema für eine eher kleine Firma. Muss ja auch irgendwie bezahlt und unterhalten werden.


----------



## MantaHai (2. Februar 2018)

Moin,

ich hab die neuen Ausstattungen der Komplettbikes als PDF.

Ich finde sie sehr gelungen! Die Website wird demnächst aktualisiert.

Grüße


----------



## BillMeyer (2. Februar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab die neuen Ausstattungen der Komplettbikes als PDF.
> 
> ...



Gibt es das G13 nicht mehr in QLFLine?


----------



## MantaHai (2. Februar 2018)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Gibt es das G13 nicht mehr in QLFLine?


Bin schon dran. Hatte mich nämlich auch gewundert.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Februar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab die neuen Ausstattungen der Komplettbikes als PDF.
> 
> ...



Sehr Schade das die Hope Parts wegfallen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Februar 2018)

Liest sich aber trotzdem sehr gut die Liste.
Nicolai 35 mm Vorbau?
Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Gibt’s schon Bilder? Oder ist das noch ein „Platzhalter“?


----------



## MantaHai (3. Februar 2018)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Liest sich aber trotzdem sehr gut die Liste.
> Nicolai 35 mm Vorbau?
> Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Gibt’s schon Bilder? Oder ist das noch ein „Platzhalter“?



Wenns Bilder gibt melde ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo an Alle,

Gerade zufällig entdeckt: Argon Road 2018

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...jkJQ_B8WFJ7Ikp3vZaiwlF3fVBtYL74SvykSi/pubhtml

Bin gespannt auf erste Bilder.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2018)

Was genau meinst du?
Ein Rennrad gab is doch schon seit Jahren...?


----------



## Bingo1979 (3. Februar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du?
> Ein Rennrad gab is doch schon seit Jahren...?



Ok. Ich dachte das Argon Road wurde die letzten Jahre nicht mehr gefertigt.


----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2018)

nur weil es nicht auf der Homepage steht, heißt das nicht, das es nicht erhältlich war.
Das kann ich aber nur mutmaßen...


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Februar 2018)

Bin grad etwas erschrocken als ich den neuen Preis gesehen habe.

Am Beispiel ION G16 
2017 QLFLine 6349.-
2018 QLFLine 6999.-


----------



## der-gute (5. Februar 2018)

Weil mans kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antlion90 (5. Februar 2018)

Der Preis gepaart mit dem Verbau von günstigeren Teilen in der Beschaffung, ist natürlich gleich ein doppelter Aufschlag. War doch gerade die QLFLine mit den Hope Parts bisher das schönste Gesamtbild, inkl. Fräseporn.

Hier finde ich allerdings, sollte Nicolai jetzt erst Recht!, bei den komplett Bikes auch entsprechend die Bildergalerie zu jeder Ausstattungslinie exakt abbilden. Bisher waren in der Techlinie und QLFLinie die selben Bikes abgelichtet.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Bin grad etwas erschrocken als ich den neuen Preis gesehen habe.
> 
> Am Beispiel ION G16
> 2017 QLFLine 6349.-
> 2018 QLFLine 6999.-



Na gut, wenn man bedenkt, dass jetzt die XO1 Eagle Serie ist, statt einer X1 und das Eagle-Upgrade ja auch rund 700€ gekostet hat (jetzt Serie) und die MT7 ja jetzt auch nicht die günstigste Bremse ist / die EX1501 auch nicht gerade günstige Laufräder, dürfte sich das die Waage halten bzw. für die meisten Biker die kein Hope mögen augenscheinlich lohnenswerter sein!

Persönlich ziehe ich aber auch die Hope-Teile vor!


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Februar 2018)

Finde die Preise auch ziemlich knackig !

Das stößt jetzt schon in Bereiche vor die jenseits von gut und böse sind. Noch dazu wenn immer mehr
Custom Optionen wegfallen (Kaum mehr Elox Farben, Keine Glace Farben mehr und und und)

Hatte überlegt mal wieder ein Nicolai auf zu bauen. Aber bei den Preisen bin ich leider raus.


----------



## Perlmutblue (5. Februar 2018)

Nicolai verabschiedet sich mit Massenware und Massenpreisen sowieso aus der Exklusivität früherer Zeiten.
Unterwirft sich Marktrends und Wirtschaftszwängen und wird daher langfristig nicht überleben.


----------



## osbow (5. Februar 2018)

aber wirklich in allen Punkten.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2018)

So lang sie keine Rahmen in Perlmutblau verkaufen sehe ich keinen Grund für einen Untergang.

G.


----------



## BillMeyer (5. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Bin grad etwas erschrocken als ich den neuen Preis gesehen habe.
> 
> Am Beispiel ION G16
> 2017 QLFLine 6349.-
> 2018 QLFLine 6999.-



Leute, ist doch nicht so schwer, jeder Hersteller erhöht zum Saison wechsel die Preise, das liegt am schlechten Dollar Kurs, weiß doch jeder.
Quasi normale Inflation bei den Bike Herstellern zusätzlich kann man die Parts die recht teuer waren im Einkauf durch was günstigeres ersetzten. Auch quasi normal 

Zudem hat Nicolai 2018 auf Direktvertrieb umgestellt -> muss ja auch was hängen bleiben bei der Geschichte...
Kostet ja auch einiges das Modell zu etablieren etc.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2018)

Jetzt wollt ich grade mal überprüfen ob die Preise der Getriebebikes gleich geblieben sind  , da hats mir eine Virenwarnung angezeigt und die Seite blockiert 

G.


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Februar 2018)

Naja...Nicolai hatte damals als alle teurer geworden sind die Preise für die Rahmen auch um 200€ erhöht.

Mag sein das Alu in Dollar gehandelt wird....aber soviel ist der Dollar dann auch nicht gestiegen...aber für 
Nicolai ne gute Gelegenheit einfach mal nachzulegen.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Februar 2018)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Naja...Nicolai hatte damals als alle teurer geworden sind die Preise für die Rahmen auch um 200€ erhöht.
> 
> Mag sein das Alu in Dollar gehandelt wird....aber soviel ist der Dollar dann auch nicht gestiegen...aber für
> Nicolai ne gute Gelegenheit einfach mal nachzulegen.



Parts sind auch deutlich teurer geworden vor allem SRAM/Fox...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (5. Februar 2018)

.... November 2017


----------



## BillMeyer (5. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt wollt ich grade mal überprüfen ob die Preise der Getriebebikes gleich geblieben sind  , da hats mir eine Virenwarnung angezeigt und die Seite blockiert
> 
> G.



Direktvertrieb & die Webseite offline -> läuft, oder?


----------



## psychoo2 (6. Februar 2018)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Parts sind auch deutlich teurer geworden vor allem SRAM/Fox...


Ich rede ja hier vom Rahmenpreis ! Hier hat Nicolai einfach mal 200€ drauf gepackt.


----------



## MantaHai (6. Februar 2018)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich rede ja hier vom Rahmenpreis ! Hier hat Nicolai einfach mal 200€ drauf gepackt.


Die Lohnkosten sind gestiegen und die machen bei Nicolai nun mal viel aus.


----------



## BillMeyer (6. Februar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Die Lohnkosten sind gestiegen und die machen bei Nicolai nun mal viel aus.



Weniger Mitarbeiter, aber die Lohnkosten steigen, ja-ne ist klar!
Kannst du deine Aussage ggf. mit Zahlen untermauern?


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Februar 2018)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Direktvertrieb & die Webseite offline -> läuft, oder?


Homepage funktioniert doch.


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Februar 2018)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Weniger Mitarbeiter, aber die Lohnkosten steigen, ja-ne ist klar!
> Kannst du deine Aussage ggf. mit Zahlen untermauern?


Das geht hier wohl kaum jemanden was an...


----------



## justanicename (6. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das geht hier wohl kaum jemanden was an...



Davon abgesehen, dass es keinen was angeht:
Lohnkosten steigen meist nicht nur, wenn mehr Mitarbeiter kommen, sondern auch aufgrund von höheren Abgaben, Gehaltsanpassungen, etc.
Und die letzten News von Nicolai waren doch, dass man Leute sucht. Hört sich nicht nach "werden weniger an". 
Ich habe aber auch noch nicht persönlich vor Ort nachgezählt


----------



## MantaHai (6. Februar 2018)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Weniger Mitarbeiter, aber die Lohnkosten steigen, ja-ne ist klar!
> Kannst du deine Aussage ggf. mit Zahlen untermauern?


Unabhängige Zahlen aus Russland oder von Breitbart habe ich leider nicht, aber das Statistische Bundesamt sagt, dass insbesondere die Lohnnebenkosten saftig gestiegen sind:

https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...892A4A36825B3033BD285B44F4A3367.InternetLive1

Der Aluminiumpreis ist im letzten Jahr auch ordentlich nach oben gegangen:

https://www.finanzen.net/rohstoffe/aluminiumpreis/Chart

Außerdem ist mir nicht bekannt, dass Nicolai erwähnenswerten Personalkahlschlag betrieben hat.

Irgendwie herrscht hier aber immer noch die Ansicht, dass man als Chef eines Mittelständers nicht arbeiten müsste und das Geld an Bäumen wächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (6. Februar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Irgendwie herrscht hier aber immer noch die Ansicht, dass man als Chef eines Mittelständers nicht arbeiten müsste und das Geld an Bäumen wächst.


Nur bei Wenigen. Die Masse liest, schweigt und schmunzelt über so manche Lümmelei.


----------



## BillMeyer (6. Februar 2018)

justanicename schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass es keinen was angeht:
> Lohnkosten steigen meist nicht nur, wenn mehr Mitarbeiter kommen, sondern auch aufgrund von höheren Abgaben, Gehaltsanpassungen, etc.
> Und die letzten News von Nicolai waren doch, dass man Leute sucht. Hört sich nicht nach "werden weniger an".
> Ich habe aber auch noch nicht persönlich vor Ort nachgezählt



ob es die Allgemeinheit etwas angeht oder nicht, steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt.
Aktuell habe ich 3 Nicolai Räder von daher bin ich eigentlich eher der Fan Boy und Argumentiere hier so wie so in die falsche Richtung.
Was mit einfach Auffällt ist, die Außendarstellung von Nicolai ist einfach nicht mehr konsistent, den auf der einen Seite will man die exklusive Manufaktur sein mit entsprechenden Preisen. Auf der anderen Seite stellt man den Vertrieb auf "direkt" um verbaut "billigere" Komponenten an den Rädern und macht sie trotzdem teurer. Das passt einfach nicht.
Zusätzlich keinen Release Prozess auf der Webseite, dort findet man alte Infos, siehe Oben.
Infos hier Vorab aus der Dropbox, dass passt einfach nicht zum Anspruch eines "professionellen" Direkt Versenders, daher mit dieser Darstellung würde ich kein Rad mehr kaufen.


----------



## BillMeyer (6. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Homepage funktioniert doch.



Mein Post war ja schon ein paar Tage alt. Sollte die Page mehrere Tage nicht laufen wäre das ja nahezu eine Katastrophe.


----------



## microbat (7. Februar 2018)

...keine Ahnung wann der Umzug in die neue Produktion passiert...
aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die bei Nicolai gerade ungewöhnlich viel zu tun haben... und andere Prioritäten setzen. Einfach mal abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## MantaHai (7. Februar 2018)

Zum Thema Direktvertrieb: Nicolai exportiert mehr als die Hälfte der Bikes. Man hat aber nicht immer Händler, wie "Attitude Bikes" oder "Draille Bike", vor Ort, die den Kunden professionell unterstützen könnten. Diese Kunden haben dann häufig gefragt, warum Nicolai keine Komplett-Bikes anbietet. Jetzt haben wir, aber das Problem, dass die Bestellmargen von Nicolai nicht so hoch, wie bei YT und Co. Deswegen sind die Komplettbikes auch nicht billig.

Ich finde es auch nicht geil, dass Nicolai teuerer geworden ist. Aber ein Nicolai hält auch ziemlich lang, dass lass ich immer in die Rechnung eingehen.

Durch die neue Halle ergibt sich aber bestimmt die Chance, die Prozesse zu optimieren.


----------



## TheTomminator (7. Februar 2018)

Den sogenannten Direktvertrieb hab ich etwas anders Verstanden. Und zwar so, dass ein Mitarbeiter mit Testbike(s) zum Interessenten kommt und Ihn dort Berät, mit Ihm Testfahrten macht, ich dann sicher auch noch weiter betreut usw..

Das kenne ich in so einer Form von keinem Anderen Hersteller. Und was da an Logistik und Kosten hinter steht ist sicher enorm, Personal, Zeit, Fahrzeuge, Testbikes, usw..

Wenn die neuen Preise diesen Service mit enthalten, finde ich persönlich dass die Steigerungen eher moderat sind.
Nicht zu Unterschätzen ist auch der Engineeringaufwnad pro verkauftem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomybike (7. Februar 2018)

Was für eine komische Welt...
Mitarbeiter die mit Testbikes in extra gekauften Kastenwagen quer durch Deutschland gurken um mit ein paar Testbikes den vielleicht Kunden ne halbe Stunde fahren zu lassen.
Kann man das Geld nicht besser in ein schönes Händlernetz stecken. 10 Premium Händler verteilt über das Land.
Man gibt jedem Tesbikes oder Testrahmen zu Aufbau.
Wie z.b. Guru von der Wurzelpassage .
Die Leute sind bestimmt bereit im Umkreis von 150km zu ihm zu fahren.
Haben aber anschließend auch noch einen Service Ansprechpartner.
Oder kommt der "Kastenwagen" Fahrer wieder wenn ich dann später ein Problem hab ?????


----------



## BillMeyer (7. Februar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Den sogenannten Direktvertrieb hab ich etwas anders Verstanden. Und zwar so, dass ein Mitarbeiter mit Testbike(s) zum Interessenten kommt und Ihn dort Berät, mit Ihm Testfahrten macht, ich dann sicher auch noch weiter betreut usw..
> 
> Das kenne ich in so einer Form von keinem Anderen Hersteller. Und was da an Logistik und Kosten hinter steht ist sicher enorm, Personal, Zeit, Fahrzeuge, Testbikes, usw..
> 
> ...



Wieso hat man denn nicht einfach die bestehenden (Premium)Händler mit einer Testflotte ausgestattet. Hätte einiges an Kosten gespart?
Zumal die meisten Kunden ja vom Händler entsprechend betreut werden.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (7. Februar 2018)

Engineered wurden die Bikes doch bereits?

Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Dinge bzgl Preisentwicklung bei den Hardtails aus Bosnien?


----------



## BillMeyer (7. Februar 2018)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> Engineered wurden die Bikes doch bereits?
> 
> Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Dinge bzgl Preisentwicklung bei den Hardtails aus Bosnien?



What? Was sagt der erste Teil deines Posts aus? Nicolai Bikes entwickeln sich ständig weiter, auch innerhalb eines Modelljahres.
Daher kann man das so eher nicht sagen.
Nach meinen Infos sind Hardtails aus Bosnien wieder eingestapft, da jeder Rahmen der von dort kam nachgearbeitet werden musste.


----------



## TheTomminator (7. Februar 2018)

Was ich mit engineering meinte, war in erster Linie der Engineeringaufwand/Stückzahl. Vergleicht man das mit anderen Herstellern, dann ist der bei N sicher recht hoch. Und ich finde, bei N ist das auf höchstem Niveau. Und natürlich wir permanent weiterentwickelt.

Ich hab ein nagelneues Argon GLF bekommen, das wurde in Bosnien geheftet und in Lübbrechtsen geschweisst, wie alle Hardtails aktuell.
Das kann man nun sehen wie man will, woher der Rahmen nun kommt. Handwerklich ist der jedenfalls top.


----------



## Schwatten (7. Februar 2018)

Nicolai Räder sind teuer, ist mir klar. Ich frage mich allerdings, bei welchem Hersteller man für einen 8 Jahre alten Rahmen noch problemlos Ersatzteile bekommt. Ich habe bei meinem Helius AC (Bj 2011) die Umlenkhebel zerstört und problemlos neue bekommen. Diesen Service bezahlt man auch mit. In meinem Fall bedeutet das, dass ich mein Rad weiter fahren kann (und auch will!).
Ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist, muss nun mal jeder selbst entscheiden. Von mir gibt es eine klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Antlion90 (7. Februar 2018)

Der Direktvertrieb wurde meiner Meinung nach, mehr für den Verkauf der neuen E-Bikes eingeführt als für die normalen Bio-Bikes.
Da das Nicolai E-Bike nicht im normalen Rad Laden um die Ecke steht und die Nachfrage vermutlich Recht hoch ist.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (7. Februar 2018)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> What? Was sagt der erste Teil deines Posts aus? Nicolai Bikes entwickeln sich ständig weiter, auch innerhalb eines Modelljahres.
> Daher kann man das so eher nicht sagen.
> Nach meinen Infos sind Hardtails aus Bosnien wieder eingestapft, da jeder Rahmen der von dort kam nachgearbeitet werden musste.


Das engineered bezog sich nicht auf dich, das klang für mich so, als würde jeder Rahmen neu erfunden bzw wäre Taylormade und bedürfe eines gewissen Aufpreises.


----------



## der-gute (7. Februar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Aber ein Nicolai hält auch ziemlich lang, dass lass ich immer in die Rechnung eingehen.



Was bewegt dich zu der Annahme, das ein Nicolai länger als Andere hält?


----------



## vinc (7. Februar 2018)

Richtig! 
Wir verkaufen dir das Rad nicht nur auf dem Hometrail oder bei dir zu Hause, wir kommen sogar im Falle eines technischen Problems oder für eine Wartung zu dir! Du rufst an, beschreibst das Problem und wir kommen innerhalb von sieben Tagen zu dir und helfen dir. Natürlich haben wir das passende Ersatzteil dabei! Du musst also dein Bike nicht in dein Auto packen, zum Händler bringen, er begutachtet es (evtl am gleichen Tag) bestellt dann ein Ersatzteil....warten... und ein paar tage später kannst du es wieder abholen. Da finde ich den vor Ort Service schon geiler! ;-)

Engineering Kosten haben wir übrigens laufend. Und diese strecken wir vor. Genau wie den Einkauf der gesamten Bikeparts für die Kompletträder und das Rohmaterial für die Rahmen. Von den Fixkosten für Lohn und Miete mal abgesehen. 

Ich finde es ist eine komische Welt in der man Bikes beim Händler auf dem Parkplatz testen darf um dann eine fundierte Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Wie cool ist es denn sein Wunschbike auf dem Hometrail zu testen (ohne sich dabei auf einen neuen Trail zu konzentrieren) sondern den "back to back" Test mit seinem bisherigen MTB zu machen. Das ist demnächst bei uns möglich! 

Und wer den "Launch" nicht professionell, sauber oder "Trek-Mäßig" findet, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Hier müssen wir nach wie vor unsere Hausaufgaben besser machen, aber irgendwo und irgendwann müssen wir ja starten. 
Wenn wir erst warten bis alles ganz toll schick und schön Agenturmäßig durchgeplant ist, ist die Saison rum und wir haben keine Bikes verkauft weil ihr es nirgends lesen konntet.

Wer also Kaufinteresse an einem der neuen NICOLAI Modelle hat, kann mir gern eine Mail schreiben ([email protected]) und ich werde euch mit einem unserer Vertriebler verdinden die euch dann auf dem Hometrail oder im Bikepark besuchen kommen. 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (7. Februar 2018)

Find ich eine sehr gute Idee und Herangehensweise. Wie viele Bikes kann der Vertriebler mitbringen, falls man zwischen den Modellen schwankt?


----------



## der-gute (7. Februar 2018)

Und wer bezahlt den Service bei mir vor Ort,
falls es dann doch kein Garantiefall is?

Fahrtkosten?
Arbeitszeit?
Usw?


----------



## wildbiker (7. Februar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was bewegt dich zu der Annahme, das ein Nicolai länger als Andere hält?



Ich sprech mal für mein schwarzes Helius CC von 2006, das Bike trotz regelmäßiger Benutzung noch praktisch neu aussieht (Rahmen), Bin 2.Besitzer (2010 gekauft, lediglich neue Lager bekommen). Anbauteile ist demnächst der 2. Komponentensatz fällig. Optisch die Bikes einfach zeitlos sind. Mein 1. Bike, in dem Fall ein Canyon, kam schon mit Klarlackabplatzer (2004), nach einer Wartezeit von über 7 Monaten, zu mir. Es wohl bei den Bikes von der Stange (Canyon, Trek und Co) auch nicht so einen guten Service oder sogar Ersatzteile gibt, wie bei Nicolai.


----------



## vinc (7. Februar 2018)

Welche und wie viele Bikes der Vertriebler mitbringt wird noch kommuniziert.
Ein Kreuztesten wird allerdings nicht ausbleiben. Wir können nicht jeden Mann mit 25 Bikes ausstatten ;-) 
Das gute ist dass sich unsere Bikes in Sachen Geometrie auch modellübergreifend recht ähnlich sind und hauptsächlich im Federweg und Laufradgröße unterscheiden, so kann man auch auf einem anderen Modell die optimale Größe für sich definieren.

Wie im echten Leben muss Arbeit natürlich bezahlt werden, der Mechaniker macht dir vorher ein Angebot für deinen Bremsbelagwechsel oder das Aufpumpen deines Reifens ;-)  
Da die Mechaniker ständig in ihrem jeweiligen Gebiet unterwegs sind, und die Tour von einem "Disponenten" geplant ist, werden die individuellen Fahrtkosten sehr gering gehalten.


----------



## MantaHai (7. Februar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was bewegt dich zu der Annahme, das ein Nicolai länger als Andere hält?


Große Lager, sinnvolle Wandstärken, gute Konstruktion, Erfahrungen der Nicolaibesitzer aus meinem Verein, Ersatzteilversorgung, Garantiebedingungen, Wiederverkaufswert.

Das ein Nicolai-Rahmen nicht unfehlbar ist, stand nie zur Debatte, und es gibt auch andere Hersteller deren Rahmen halten. Aber ein Nicolai-Rahmen hält meiner Einschätzung nach länger als der Durchschnitt.


----------



## der-gute (7. Februar 2018)

Ich will ja keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen...aber 





> sinnvolle Wandstärken


 gabs vor einigen Jahren noch nicht. Daher rührt das Synonym Nicoblei und schwer ist nicht gleich stabil 


> Gute Konstruktion


 war z.B. beim Helius AM nicht vorhanden. Die Sattelstütze musste immer bis unter das Oberrohr eingesteckt werden und das Oberrohr war von M-XL gleich hoch. Ergo mit den damaligen Variostützen als großer Kerl nicht fahrbar.
Mein 2013er Helius AC 29 gab es genau eine Saison, dann kam das Ion 15. wo genau war dann da der 





> hohe Wiederverkaufswert


?

Ich mag die aktuellen Modelle sehr, das Ion G15 war ja viele Jahre mein Wunsch. Ich sehe bei N den Basispreis eines Rahmens auch lange nicht so kritisch, wie bei den Taiwanrahmenherstellern.
Die Preise im Moment sind für mich einfach nicht mehr realistisch. Auch wenn man sie durch allerlei Mehrkosten rechtfertigen kann.

Ein Rad für 13000 D-Mark musste eigentlich „Top of the Pops“sein. Aber da is noch viel Luft nach oben. Liegt aber an unserer aktuellen Wirtschaftslage, in der extrem viel Geld mit eigentlich nichts erzeugt wird. Da is einfach zu viel Geld in den Taschen von vielen, das mobilisiert werden MUSS.


----------



## vinc (7. Februar 2018)

@der-gute ...aber... tust es doch

Wie du selbst schon erkannt hast, durchlaufen auch wir einen Lern - und Verbesserungs - Prozess. 
Natürlich ist das Bessere der Feind des Guten. 
Das liegt auch daran dass wir auf unsere Kunden hören 

Und ein Fahrrad für 6500 Euro aka 13.000 Deutsche Mark (an dieser Stelle willkommen im Jahr 2018) ist noch lange kein Popstar.
Ich finde unsere Bikes sind absolut Fair und durchdacht ausgestattet. Die Änderung der Specs kam übrigens auch durch eigene Erfahrungen unserer Teammitglieder und Kollegen zustande. Am Ende möchten wir die Bikes so ausstatten wie wir sie auch selbst fahren.


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Februar 2018)

Der Service mit dem Trdten auf dem eigenen Hometrail ist meiner Meinung nach absolut genial. 
Und so glaube ich auch Einzigartig. 

Vielleicht werde ich den ja mal Beanspruchen falls ich mich zu einen Argon GTB mit Ponion durchringen kann.


----------



## osbow (7. Februar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Die Preise im Moment sind für mich einfach nicht mehr realistisch. Auch wenn man sie durch allerlei Mehrkosten rechtfertigen kann.


Realistisch im Gegensatz zu was wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (7. Februar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Den sogenannten Direktvertrieb hab ich etwas anders Verstanden. Und zwar so, dass ein Mitarbeiter mit Testbike(s) zum Interessenten kommt und Ihn dort Berät, mit Ihm Testfahrten macht, ich dann sicher auch noch weiter betreut usw..
> 
> Das kenne ich in so einer Form von keinem Anderen Hersteller.



Da ist Cotic wohl gerade auch wieder angekommen, nachdem sie so ähnlich angefangen hatten. Angeblich weil die Händler (in GB) zu viel Geld haben wollten, um die Räder in den Laden zu stehen und da die Großen mehr geboten haben, als es Cotic sich erlauben konnten. Und trotzdem sind die Kunden dann eher zu all den Cotic-Events gekommen. 

Btw. auch da das Argument, dass es in Europa sowieso kaum Händler gab und sie nun das System auch z. B. in D implementieren wollen. Btw. mal nebenan schauen.


----------



## der-gute (7. Februar 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Realistisch im Gegensatz zu was wenn ich fragen darf?



ich finde die Verteuerung in den letzten 10 Jahren ist nicht zu Rechtfertigen.
Ausser eben mit Shareholder Value. Das verdiente Geld kommt mit Nichten der Firma zu Gute.
Häuser, die ihren Preis in 10 Jahren trotz Nutzung verdoppeln, Bikes für 6000€ sind nur obere Mittelklasse usw...

Alle Märkte sind für mich nicht mehr real.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Februar 2018)

Moin! Ich habe gerade mal über die Preise für die Bikes nachgedacht. Ich finden knapp 7K schon richtig viel Geld, aber mein Rocky Element T.O. hat mich 1999 auch über 5.000 DM gekostet. Jeweils etwa 2¼ - 2½ Monatslöhne. Gefahren habe ich es 14 Jahre (mit nur 3 Satz Lagern). Mit Familie "am Bein" ist es allerdings viel schwieriger, sich so etwas zu leisten. Bin deshalb sehr froh darüber, mit dem Helius AC 26" mein Traumbike gefunden zu haben. 
Allerdings finde ich, diese Diskussion geht in die selbe Richtung wie letztes Jahr der #Expansion nach Bosnien-Herzegowina - Thread. Andere Bikes mit ähnlichem Einsatzgebiet kosten laut #world of mtb BEST OF 2018 zwischen 5 und 10.000€....
Also: Was soll's!? 
Wer Nicolai kennt, vielleicht auch schon durch die Firma gelaufen ist, die Leute kennen gelernt hat, die einem die Karre bauen und wer die Räder mag,... 
Happy Trails und Cheers
Maik


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Februar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Alle Märkte sind für mich nicht mehr real.



Nicht alle, aber viele.
Ich denke aber, dass bei den Bikes einfach die Produktpaletten nach oben erweitert wurden. Denkt mal an die Schaltung - da gab's früher XTR, die hat sich aber niemand dran geschraubt und eben die XT, die sich die meisten geholt haben. Dann kam SRAM mit der XX1, schon um einiges teurer als die XTR und nun jetzt mit der Eagle XX1, wie die Gruppe EUR 1.200,-- kostet, die XT hingegen aktuell EUR 442,--. Die billigste Eagle Gruppe kostet EUR 380,--. 

Als ich mein erstes Fully gekauft habe, gab's die in vernünftig und haltbar eigentlich nur von Nicolai oder Turner. Das hat sich halt auch geändert.


----------



## osbow (9. Februar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich finde die Verteuerung in den letzten 10 Jahren ist nicht zu Rechtfertigen.


Ganz klassisch: Angebot und Nachfrage. Solange es Menschen gibt, die den Preis zahlen kann es uns doch egal sein. Der "Markt" liefert doch genug (kostengünstigere) Alternativen. Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was das mit Nicolai zu tun hat.

Da ist ein Unternehmer, der über Jahre hinweg ein Unternehmer aufrecht hält, Menschen einen Arbeitsplatz bietet, Höhen und Tiefen erlebt. Dem wird dann (indirekt) Gier vorgeworfen?

Damit meine ich jetzt nicht deine Aussage. Aber ich bin mir auch sicher, dass diese "Blase" irgendwann platzen wird. Der Markt wird sich dann wieder bereinigen.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (9. Februar 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Solange es Menschen gibt, die den Preis zahlen


Genau das ist im Grunde genommen 


osbow schrieb:


> Gier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (9. Februar 2018)

wird die website mal aktualisiert? etwas wirr alles.


----------



## Simbl (9. Februar 2018)

Auch bei mir schlägt Kaspersky an wenn ich auf deren HP geh. Also Vorsicht derzeit!


----------



## justanicename (9. Februar 2018)

@vinc schaut Euch das mal genauer an.
Meine Firewall blockt beim Aufruf div. html Dateien der Unterkategorien (z.B. clothing.htm) wegen Coinhive Javascript Detection.
Ist ja gerade eh voll die Seuche mit diesem Coinhive JS. Habe ich auch oft hier auf der mtb-news.de Seite.
Kommt häufig über eingeblendete Werbebanner.
Kann aber auch auf manipulierten Code auf dem Webserver hindeuten.

Und wenn Ihr eh gerade die website neu macht: 
Ein redirect auf https sollte mittlerweile Standard sein und ein passendes Zertifikat dass Domain Validated oder noch besser Enterprise Validated ist.
Wer einfach nur nicolai-bicycles.com eintippt, sollte trotzdem automatisch auf die https Version geleitet werden.
Das hat u.a. auch Einfluss auf das Ranking dass man bei Google erhält.


----------



## osbow (9. Februar 2018)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> Genau das ist im Grunde genommen


Richtig. Weil jeder Unternehmer nur so viel verdienen sollte, dass er noch so eben seine Fixkosten decken kann. Autsch.


----------



## Synapse (15. Februar 2018)

Ich muss @der-gute leider rechte geben - Produkt und Kaufpreis haben sich völlig voneinander entkoppelt, ein Zusammenhang ist nicht mehr erklärbar :-( 

Wenn Vincent sagt: "ein Fahrrad für 6500 Euro aka 13.000 Deutsche Mark (an dieser Stelle willkommen im Jahr 2018) ist noch lange kein Popstar", dann ist das für mich ein trifftiger Grund, nicht mehr bei diesem Hersteller zu kaufen. 

Für den Kaufpreis von 6500 EUR erwarte ich ein Bike das knallt - und zwar heftig!
Wenn Nicolai für diesen Preis keinen Popstar, sondern nur B-Promies und Bierzelt-Schlager liefern kann - schade!


----------



## justanicename (15. Februar 2018)

Synapse schrieb:


> Für den Kaufpreis von 6500 EUR erwarte ich ein Bike das knallt - und zwar heftig!
> Wenn Nicolai für diesen Preis keinen Popstar, sondern nur B-Promies und Bierzelt-Schlager liefern kann - schade!



Ich gebe Dir Recht: Produkte und Preise sind (oder wirken) völlig entkoppelt.
Nicht nur bei Bikes, sondern fast überall.
Und warum ein gutes MTB mit 6500,- gerade mal 2000,- unter dem Preis meines letzten Motorrads (ebenfalls gutes Fahrwerk, Bremsen...) liegt, ergibt auch keinen Sinn. Da stimmt das Verhältnis nicht.

Aber die Aussage (von Vincent), dass man für 6500,- nicht das absolute Überbike (bzgl. Ausstattung, Komponenten...) erwarten darf stimmt.
Wenn ich mir die Preise anderer Hersteller ansehe, dann ist das wohl so.
Finde ich auch nicht gut. Aber ändert ja nix an der Tatsache.
In der letzten Enduro war das G13 im Vergleich zu anderen Trail Bikes. Das war da noch eins der günstigsten.
Und so massiv anders / besser war die Ausstattung der anderen Bikes auch nicht.

Aber wegen mir darf das gerne alles billiger werden. Nur bitte nicht auf Kosten der Qualität, Mitarbeiter, Standort DE (bei Nicolai), etc.
Und daran dürfte es wohl scheitern, solange alle Zukaufteile (also quasi alles außer Alu für den Rahmen) nicht massiv billiger werden.


----------



## RobG301 (16. Februar 2018)

justanicename schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir Recht: Produkte und Preise sind (oder wirken) völlig entkoppelt.
> Nicht nur bei Bikes, sondern fast überall.
> Und warum ein gutes MTB mit 6500,- gerade mal 2000,- unter dem Preis meines letzten Motorrads (ebenfalls gutes Fahrwerk, Bremsen...) liegt, ergibt auch keinen Sinn. Da stimmt das Verhältnis nicht.
> 
> ...



Richtig, leider ist es nunmal Tatsache, dass die Preise die letzten 2-3 Jahre durch die Decke gehen (XT fast nicht mehr unter 4000€ Komplettbikes), 36er Fox fast nicht mehr unter 5000€ etc. pp.! Wer da für ein bestimmtes Budget kaufen will und nicht 1000+€ drauflegen kann/will muss fast immer Kompromisse eingehen oder im Nachhinein umbauen!

Zur Verteidigung der Nicolai Specs muss ich allerdings sagen, dass es von 6399,- zu 6999,- jetzt nicht soweit ist und man jetzt was die Schaltung angeht deutlich bessere Komponenten hat und die MT7 (ob man sie mag oder nicht) auch keine Billigbremse ist, genausowenig wie die EX1501 (auch wenn deren Ruf nicht mehr so gut ist). Aber bei Nicolai weiß man wenigstens, dass die Jungs hinter der Komponentenauswahl stehen und diese auch zum Bike passen und nicht so zusammengestellt sind, weil man bei Hersteller A wenn man Kurbel, Lager etc. alles abnimmt einen günstigeren Einkaufs-Komplettpreis kriegt!
Solange man zukaufen muss und die "Weltwährungen" so durch die Decke gehen wird sich das auch in Zukunft nicht zum Positiven entwickeln!


----------



## codit (17. Februar 2018)

Ich finde die Rahmenpreise von N jetzt nicht gerade überzogen, wenn ich mir anschaue was Fox für Gabel/Dämpfer aufruft.
Aus letzterem resultieren dann die Preise für die Komplettbikes, würde ich mir aber eh nie kaufen (irgendein Komplettbike).

Nur am Rande die "Weltwährung" hat gegen den Euro in den letzten Wochen ordentlich Federn gelassen, deswegen ist das Spritniveau bei uns nicht dem Anstieg der Ölpreise gefolgt,


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (17. Februar 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Richtig. Weil jeder Unternehmer nur so viel verdienen sollte, dass er noch so eben seine Fixkosten decken kann. Autsch.


Hab ich nicht gesagt.


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Februar 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rahmenpreise von N jetzt nicht gerade überzogen, wenn ich mir anschaue was Fox für Gabel/Dämpfer aufruft.
> Aus letzterem resultieren dann die Preise für die Komplettbikes, würde ich mir aber eh nie kaufen (irgendein Komplettbike).



Ich Normalerweise auch nicht. Aber die 2017er ION QLFLine war für mich Perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

